# Weather Forecasting Programs



## HvyEquipmentGuy (Jan 19, 2012)

I primarily use NOAA for my weather forecasting and a couple glances at weather.com, however, I'm not completely satisfied with the radars available on NOAA or weather.com, and would like more accurate/up to date forecasting. I'm especially interested in this with salt events, so I can figure out more accurately when to get the guys out salting (lately the freezing rains are pinching me, trying to figure out when to start, late enough to make sure the salt doesn't get washed away, but early enough where I don't have my apartment complexes calling up *****ing about the microscopic ice spot they "nearly killed themself" on in the far corner). Local TV weathermen here in Chicago are really nothing more than buffoons trying to predict more snow than the each other.

I've been considering purchasing a subscription to Telvent, however, I'm not real gung-ho about pay $150ish/month for weather services. Does anyone have any alternatives that they use or any experience to share with Telvent?


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

I just started using a program called F5data for forcasting this year. Its got some really cool maps and stuff you can do with it.


----------



## HvyEquipmentGuy (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks, I'll give that a shot. Do you pay for a subscription, or do you find that your able to get by with the free version?


----------



## big_stroker (Nov 18, 2011)

I paid for the standard $150 a year. I like to track all kinds of weather as a hobby.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm still a fan of NOAA.

A lot of the times radar wise, TWC and Accuweather will give false echos on their storms. With NOAA through our local Airport weather section, I can run the Base reflectivity loop and get an accurate reading.

...


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

For my smart phone I really like the weatherbug app. It can give you an hour by hour temp and precipitation forecast(great for adjusting salt usage). it also allows you to view weather cams/stations from around your city. For me it works great I don't have to waste a lot of time driving a 20 mile spread. One area may get lake affect snow but everything to the west won't. Since I got that app I haven't used a computer based one all year. 
http://weather.weatherbug.com/


----------

